# Trek Rail Increase Fork Travel?



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

Hi, I have a Rail 7 and am considering running the fork at 170. It looks like the fork can be run at that length. Any other Rail users done this? I did this with my last trail bike (Pivot Switchblade) and loved the results. The guy I spoke to at the Trek store where I bought it thought the bottom bracket might be too low as a result. 

Looking for feedback from anyone that has tried it. Thanks.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

160 to 170 should not be an issue. 
I have to wonder why the Trek guy said it would lower the BB? When I went 160 to 170 mine went up a few mm.


----------



## akacappy (Sep 3, 2013)

BB will go up.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

ziscwg said:


> 160 to 170 should not be an issue.
> I have to wonder why the Trek guy said it would lower the BB? When I went 160 to 170 mine went up a few mm.


Now that I thought about it I'm not sure how it could go down.

You like the bike better at 170?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

eman555 said:


> Now that I thought about it I'm not sure how it could go down.
> 
> You like the bike better at 170?


Yes 170 good..................... 
Since it's likely a RS Yari or Lyric, you can adj the travel with a $45 air shaft change. If you just don't like it, switch it back.


----------

